# Anyone believe in spirit babies?



## millefleur (Nov 25, 2008)

I really like the idea of this being true! *









Excerpt from Baby Catcher: Chronicles of a Modern Midwife*

"Colin, my twelve-year-old son, discovered me late one rainy afternoon sitting at the kitchen table, a damp Kleenex crumpled in my left hand, wiping my eyes as I tried to compose myself for his sake. It was the third week of January, two months after I'd miscarried a pregnancy, but I still found it impossible to get through a day without at least one meltdown into misery.

Colin asked, "Are you crying about the baby?" and when I nodded tearfully, he said, "Well, you just have to have another one, Mom, because it's a Spirit Baby, and you should be its mother."

I must have looked puzzled because he said, "Don't you know about Spirit Babies? How could I know about them if you don't? I mean, you're my mom!" But he could see my perplexity.

So my first child, this not-yet-teenaged boy, pulled a wooden chair to my side and draped his thin arm across my shoulders, saying, "Well, Mom, here's how it is. See, I was one myself, so that must be how I know. Anyway, every woman has a circle of babies that goes around and around above her head, and those are all the possible babies she could have in her whole life. Every month, one of those babies is first in line. If she gets pregnant, then that's the baby that's born. If she doesn't get pregnant, the baby goes back into the circle and keeps going around with all the others. If she gets pregnant but something bad happens before the baby's born&#8230;now listen, Mom, because here's the really cool part. It goes back into the circle, but it becomes a Spirit Baby, and all the other babies give it cuts. Each month, it's always first in line. Isn't that great?

"So you just have to get pregnant again, and you'll have the same Spirit Baby. If you don't, though, then the baby circle will just beam that little Spirit Baby over to some other woman's circle, and it'll be first in line for her. It keeps being first in line somewhere until it finally gets born.

"But it'd be a shame for you not to have it yourself, because I know how much you want it. So you just have to try again. Mom, remember that baby you lost before I was born?" I nodded wordlessly. "Well, that was me. Really. I've always known I was a Spirit Baby. I mean, I know what I'm talking about here, Mom."


----------



## jess_paez (Jul 5, 2008)

I agree, wouldn't that be AWESOME!







: I guess I am pretty open minded. I don't see why this wouldn't happen. In all honesty. =) So glad you posted this. I actually got chills at the end! haha


----------



## celtic_angel (Jul 27, 2005)

I have read this before and honestly some days it is all that keeps me hopeful...
I believe I have at least 2 spirit babies waiting to join our family.
Every once in I while I talk to them asking if one of them would finally be ready to come earthside to be with us~~


----------



## SMR (Dec 21, 2004)

it sure sounds lovely!


----------



## Labbemama (May 23, 2008)

Wouldn't that be neat if that was true. sounds like the son there is very spirtially minded.

I do know people who miscarried who wouldn't have had the babies they have now if they had carried the lost ones to term. So maybe they do get another go round at it. That is a comforting thought.

My brother's fiancee for example has the same exact duedate as for the baby she lost, one year later she just passed the point where that baby's heart stopped beating. This baby now has a really fast, strong heartbeat and tried to get away from the stethoscope which to me indicates spiritedness. I just KNOW this baby is strong. I am just sure it's a girl. AN onery little girl.

Same thing happened with my dd Erin, if I had carried the baby we call Tarrah to term-I would never have Erin. I had a dream that the little girl came to me whispered her name was Tarrah in a dream, told me not to cry anymore and scurried away. She had dark naturally curly hair just like my dd Erin has now.

I think it's possible.

I had never heard the name before but when I woke up I looked it up and it means "Bitter sorrow."
The name Erin means "peace." Maybe I just misheard the little dream angel.


----------



## lil_stinkyfeet (Nov 12, 2006)

While I don't believe it to be true. It sounds really nice


----------



## mamacita angelica (Oct 6, 2006)

i have been TRYING to remember where it was that I heard about spirit babies. thank you. i loved that book so very much. it was just lovely, and i thought that sentiment was beautiful thank you for reminding me that there is hope her spirit is still around us.


----------



## millefleur (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamacita angelica* 
i loved that book so very much.

I did too. It was a wonderful book.

You know, there is a book about spirit babies out there, it's called _Spirit Babies: How to Communicate with the Child You're Meant to Have_.

I don't know if I'll read it, but if anyone is interested, it's out there!


----------



## MovingMomma (Apr 28, 2004)

While I'm glad the idea is comforting to so many of you, it's not for me.

I'm mourning the baby we lost, and I'll rejoice if we have another. But a new baby wouldn't be a "second chance" or a replacement.


----------



## bluewatergirl (Jul 26, 2007)

Me: I read this not long after I lost my son in June '07.
I find the idea beautiful and comforting.

I have a dear friend who, when we were getting to know eachother,
remarked on the "spiritedness" of my then 2-yr-old daughter.
Later, when she found out that I had lost my daughter's twin
at about 9 weeks gestation, she said, "well that explains it," and
went on to say that she felt strongly that the spirit of my little
vanished twin had, when it slipped out of it's own earthly body,
entered into it's twin and sort of co-mingled with Sally's spirit.
That's why she is such an incredibly lively, bright little girl.
The theory really clicked with me and I do believe it to be true.

So when I lost J.T., I felt strongly that, somehow, he would return
to me. When I was just pregnant with my Rainbow, but before I knew
I was, I dreamed the only vivid dream I've had of my lost boy.
He communicated to me, "His name is Will." A few days later, I
tested and found out I was pregnant.
I believe that, while Will is Will and could only be himself, that
the soul of his lost brother is also carried with him and is a part of him.


----------



## JayJay (Aug 1, 2008)

That is a sweet, sweet story and it made me smile. I'm not sure if that's exactly what happens or if the little souls go back into a bigger "soul soup" - I'll never actually know, because I can't, but that's okay with me. Perhaps our spirit babies go and become part of all the other babies we carry. Whatever happens, I expect I'll probably see some of my little girl in any other babies I have









*BIG hugs* to you XXX


----------



## millefleur (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MovingMomma* 
I'm mourning the baby we lost, and I'll rejoice if we have another. But a new baby wouldn't be a "second chance" or a replacement.

Yes, I definitely am mourning my baby too, and there could never be a replacement, but I do like the thought of the possibility of there being spirit babies and it provides me with comfort.


----------



## SMR (Dec 21, 2004)

and as Gwen informed me.. "when baby Dresden gets a new body and comes back to us he can see his stocking on the christmas tree" Outta the mouths of babes.. I honestly don't think the baby inside me right now is the same soul as Dresden.. but I feel like the possibility is there for the future.
I asked Shaun, if you KNEW for sure that you got your babies soul back.. would you still mourn that baby?? hmmm Though I'm sure you never really know for sure! UNLESS the kid said something like, remember when I was born and you were so sad.. and had strange details.. that would be cool/strange.. and I'm not sure how i'd feel about Dresden if a future baby said that to me.. I guess I might still miss his body? hmmm things to ponder!


----------



## JayJay (Aug 1, 2008)

Yes, a little while ago I asked Devin if he would be excited again when I got pregnant with "Goob" (that has become our nickname for our future rainbow babe) like he was excited when we were going to have Josie.

His reply to me was "yes, but I'm still excited about Josie as well." - it was so sweet, and the way he said it was almost as though he didn't regard Josie as gone at all


----------



## SMR (Dec 21, 2004)

aww Jay, that made my eyes tear and my nose feel funny? (not sure why.. it was like itchy or something!)


----------



## JayJay (Aug 1, 2008)

He's a really sweet, sensitive young man







Only five. He'll grow up to be a good man


----------



## rsummer (Oct 27, 2006)

I really really hope this is true because I'd like him back.


----------



## rakishchick (Dec 3, 2008)

what a cute story, i literally laughed with tears in my eyes. thank you for posting this!


----------



## Mommy StormRaven (Jan 21, 2002)

I wouldn't say that a spirit baby would ever REPLACE a lost child (I've lost 9 so trust me - I get it) but I do beleive that they are real.

Every child I DO have I have had fairly immediately after losing one before it. I *know* that DS is the same child I lost the first time I m/c'd.

My DD's both came after m/c's as well and they tell me that they remember being spirit babies. they also knwo that THIS baby that is nearly here is a spirit baby. I m/c'd in april and got PG again in June with my first cycle post m/c.

We love our rainbow babies and no they absolutely do not replace the children we have lost but they do give us a great deal of hope.


----------



## ap mom (Dec 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mommy StormRaven* 
I wouldn't say that a spirit baby would ever REPLACE a lost child (I've lost 9 so trust me - I get it) but I do beleive that they are real.

Every child I DO have I have had fairly immediately after losing one before it. I *know* that DS is the same child I lost the first time I m/c'd.

My DD's both came after m/c's as well and they tell me that they remember being spirit babies. they also knwo that THIS baby that is nearly here is a spirit baby. I m/c'd in april and got PG again in June with my first cycle post m/c.

We love our rainbow babies and no they absolutely do not replace the children we have lost but they do give us a great deal of hope.


What are rainbow babies? I've heard this here before and never knew.

OP: Beautiful story and concept. I'm not sure how I feel but love the idea.


----------



## Mommy StormRaven (Jan 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ap mom* 
What are rainbow babies? I've heard this here before and never knew.
.


Rainbow babies are babies that you have after having a loss - either m/c or stillbirth.


----------



## ap mom (Dec 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mommy StormRaven* 
Rainbow babies are babies that you have after having a loss - either m/c or stillbirth.

Oh, of course. That makes sense, and what a beautiful way to describe them.


----------

